# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ●● ( كرواتيا x تركيا ) ●● بين الطموح والنشوة

## العالي عالي

{ .. بطاقه المباراه ْ ِ~


اليوم والتاريخ : الجمعة , 20 – 6 – 2008 .

الوقت : الساعة 9 : 45 مساءاً بتوقيت الدوحة .

الملعب : ملعبErnst Happel , في مدينة فيينا النمساوية .


*{.. حكم المباراهْ ِ~*
الايطالي روبرتو روزيتي
العمر : 40 سنة


*
{.. القنوات الناقلةْ ِ~*
 --- 
*
{ .. زي الفريقـانْ ِ~*
(( تركيا ))


(( كرواتيا ))



*{ .. كرواتياْ ِ~*


كرواتيا , الحصان الاسود في يورو 2008 , هل يفعلها ويتاأهل الى
نصف النهائي , بعد ثلاث انتصارات على المانيا والنمسا وبولندا ,
فيدخلون الكروات هذه المباراة بروح عالية , وبأصرار وعزيمة ,
لتحقيق الفوز والصعود , لنصف النهائي .

مدرب الفريق


الاسم : سلافين بيليتش

الجنسية : كرواتي

العمر : 39 عاماً

ابرز اللاعبين


الاسم : لوكا مودريتش

العمر : 22 عاماً


الاسم : داريو سرنا

العمر : 26 عاماً


*ابرز الغيابات*

~

لا توجد غيابات

التشكيلة المتوقعة

ستيبي بليتيكوسا

دانييل برجنك – جوزيب سيمونيك – روبرت كوفاج – فيدران كورلوكا


ايفان راكيتش – نيكو كوفاتش – لوكا مودريتش – داريو سرنا


ايفيكا اوليتش – نيكو كرانجكار

المباريات السابقة

كرواتيا x بولندا = 1 – 0 لكرواتيا

كرواتيا x المانيا = 2 – 1 لكرواتيا

كرواتيا x النمسا = 1 – 0 لكرواتيا

~

*{ .. تركياْ ِ~*

تركيا , المنتخب الذهبي , الحاصل على احترام الجميع بعد مباراته الماراثونية
مع التشيك الاحد الماضي , بعد مبارتين مع البرتغال وسويسرا , و تعويض
خسارة البرتغال اما السويسريين اصحاب الارض , تركيا التي تطمح لتكرار
سيناريو مونديال 2002 , والذي رفع رؤوس الاتراك .

مدرب الفريق ~

الاسم : فاتح تريم

الجنسية : تركي

ابرز اللاعبين

الاسم : نهات قهوجي

النادي : فياريال الاسباني


ابرز الغيابات

الاسم : فولكان ديميريل

سبب الغياب : الطرد في مباراة التشيك

التشكيلة المتوقعة

~روشتو ريشبير~

هاكان بالتا - سيرفيت شيتين - امري اسك - حميد التنتوب

اردا توران - محمد اوريليو - سميح سينتورك

تومير ميتين

تونكاي سانلي - نهات قهوجي

المباريات السابقه

تركيا x البرتغال = 2 – 0 للبرتغال

تركيا x سويسرا = 2 – 1 لتركيا

تركيا x التشيك = 3 – 2 لتركيا


{ .. لقاءات الفريقين السابقةْ ِ~
11/6/1996 : 1 – 0 لكرواتيا

12/6/1997 : التعادل 1 – 1
31/3/2004 : التعادل 2 – 2

{ .. اسئلة للاعضاءْ ِ~

كيف ترى حظوظ الفريقين في هذه المباراة ؟

من توقع ان يكسب الرهان ويخطف التأهل ؟

من تتوقع ان يكون نجم المباراة من الفريقين ؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

كيف ترى حظوظ الفريقين في هذه المباراة ؟  المباراة رح تكون نارية وما رح اعرف اشوف

من توقع ان يكسب الرهان ويخطف التأهل ؟  توقعاتي لتركيا 

من تتوقع ان يكون نجم المباراة من الفريقين ؟   الحكم روبرتو روزيتي




 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  




الحارس المخضرم روشتو

----------


## العالي عالي

> كيف ترى حظوظ الفريقين في هذه المباراة ؟  المباراة رح تكون نارية وما رح اعرف اشوف
> 
> من توقع ان يكسب الرهان ويخطف التأهل ؟  توقعاتي لتركيا 
> 
> من تتوقع ان يكون نجم المباراة من الفريقين ؟   الحكم روبرتو روزيتي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## راجي قسايمه

كيف ترى حظوظ الفريقين في هذه المباراة ؟ المباراه رح تكون حاميه بس اتوقع سيطره كرواتيه

من توقع ان يكسب الرهان ويخطف التأهل ؟ والله الفريقين قدموا اداء رائع وخاصه الاتراك وكمان الكروات ما قصرو لما غلبوا المانيا 2- 0 بس اتوقع الفوز لتركيا

من تتوقع ان يكون نجم المباراة من الفريقين ؟  اتوقع نجم فياريال نهاد قهوجي

----------


## غسان

كيف ترى حظوظ الفريقين في هذه المباراة ؟
 متكافئة
من توقع ان يكسب الرهان ويخطف التأهل ؟
الاتراك
من تتوقع ان يكون نجم المباراة من الفريقين ؟
نهاد قهوجي

----------


## العالي عالي

> كيف ترى حظوظ الفريقين في هذه المباراة ؟ المباراه رح تكون حاميه بس اتوقع سيطره كرواتيه
> 
> من توقع ان يكسب الرهان ويخطف التأهل ؟ والله الفريقين قدموا اداء رائع وخاصه الاتراك وكمان الكروات ما قصرو لما غلبوا المانيا 2- 0 بس اتوقع الفوز لتركيا
> 
> من تتوقع ان يكون نجم المباراة من الفريقين ؟  اتوقع نجم فياريال نهاد قهوجي


فعلاً مباراة كبير ولا تستطيع التوقيع بالفائز

----------


## العالي عالي

> كيف ترى حظوظ الفريقين في هذه المباراة ؟
>  متكافئة
> من توقع ان يكسب الرهان ويخطف التأهل ؟
> الاتراك
> من تتوقع ان يكون نجم المباراة من الفريقين ؟
> نهاد قهوجي


شكراً غسان على المرور لكن تذكر جيداً اللاعب الكرواتي لوكا مودريتش

----------

